# What Movies Were Released When You Born



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

The ones that I know of:

Jaws
Black Christmas
Rollerball
Death Race 2000


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

OMG - 

Psycho
Swiss Family Robinson
Spartacus
The Alamo
Let's Make Love 


...That's some old stuff there...I feel ancient now...Thanks for the thread


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello ScareFX,

Looks like we are both Ancient. 

You forgot a few good ones  

The Time Machine (1960)
Village of the Damned (1960)
The Magnificent Seven (1960)
North to Alaska (1960) 
Pollyanna (1960)


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm a youngin 

Star Wars (1977)
Saturday Night Fever (1977)
The Spy Who Loved Me (1977)
Julia (1977)
New York, New York (1977)

Too name a few, and Elvis died in 1977 also


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

SuFiKitten77 said:


> I'm a youngin
> 
> Star Wars (1977)
> Saturday Night Fever (1977)
> ...


Yes, you are a youngin'  
I remember when Elvis died...my mother cried for two solid weeks.

Movies in 1963:
The Birds
The Nutty Professor
It Happened At the World's Fair 
Fun in Acapulco 
(both of those starred Elvis)
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World
From Russia With Love (ahhh, Sean Connery as James Bond)
Jason and The Argonauts
Transylvania 6-5000 (the last Bugs Bunny cartoon directed by Chuck Jones)

Some trivia for 1963:
John F. Kennedy is shot and killed in Dallas, TX.

Viewers tuned into NBC witness Jack Ruby shoot Lee Harvey Oswald on camera - the first live telecast of a murder.

Washington-to-Moscow "hot line" communications link opens, designed to reduce risk of accidental war

Martin L. King delivers "I have a dream" speech during the civil rights March on Washington.

Quasars are discovered

The first liver transplant is performed

The first commercial nuclear reactor goes online at the Jersey Central Power Company.

The sedative Valium (chlordiazepoxide) is developed by Roche labs.


----------



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

1982:
Poltergeist
Basket Case
Friday the 13th Part 3
Creepshow
The Thing
The Slumber Party Massacre 
Amityville II: The Possession
Halloween 3: Season of the Witch 
The Evil Dead
The Sender
Cat People
A Stranger is Watching 
Q
Psycho II


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

not to many good ones 4 me but here is 2.
Waynes World
My Cousin Vinny


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

crazyryan said:


> not to many good ones 4 me but here is 2.
> Waynes World
> My Cousin Vinny


That just made me feel really old.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

The Exorcist. :devil:

and some others..

American Graffiti

Badge

Badlands

Battle for the Planet of the Apes

Blackenstien

Blade

The Body Shop

Cannibal Girls

Charlie brown Thanksgiving

The Chill Factor

The Clones

The Creeping Flesh

Crypt of the Living Dead

Dark Places

The Day Of The Jackel

Dead People

Don't look Now

Dr. Death seeker of souls

Enter the Dragon

A feild of Honor

Flesh for frankenstien

Ground Zero

Horror Express

Horror Hospital

The House in Nightmare Park

The House of the Living Dead

The Iceman Cometh

Imagine

Invasion of the Bee Girls

The Legend Of Boggy Creek (this took place 20 miles from my grandmas house) 

The Legend of Hell House

Mean Streets

The Mutations

A Name for Evil

Nightmare Honeymoon

Paper Moon

Robo Man

Robin Hood (Disney)

Scarecrow

Schlock

Scorpio

Scream Blackula Scream

Scream Blody Murder

The Severed Arm

Shaft In Africa

Showdown

Sleeper

The Sting

The Stone Killer

Terror in the wax museum

Twilight People

The Vault of Horror

A Very Merry Cricket

The Way We Were

The Warewolf of Washington

West World

The Wickerman

White Lightming


Wicked Wicked

...And Milions Will Die

40 Carats


----------

